# Barracuda Tackle Cast nets?



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone know what is going with Barracuda tackle? Their Facebook and Instagram seems to have gone silent. I was gonna order a new net but they seem to be back ordered on everything. Any knowledge beside it being Covid would be helpful. The delay I understand the lack of activity worries me


----------

